# Fabulous Puppies in Boca



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I was so happy to hear that this puppy store was closed and out of business. I guess word got around about them. This is the store where my husband purchased a Maltese puppy for me which died of Parvo a week later. We both realized after our impulse purchase that a pet store is not the place to purchase a puppy. We were lucky to get our money back, and then I did my research and found a great breeder from whom I purchased Coco. Anyway, I know there are some on the forum who are in the Boca area, and it just thrilled me to death to find out that another puppymill seller had closed its doors. WOOHOO!!

I think I probably posted this under the wrong subject. Sorry about that.


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

That's so great!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yea!!! Another "bad guy" bites the dust!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It just proves that we can close these places down if we spread the word about them.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank God! Saves some pups from misfortune and bad health and the heartbrake of puppy owners! Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That's great news!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Good news!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Thank God! Saves some pups from misfortune and bad health and the heartbrake of puppy owners! Woo-Hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heck yes to that.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Yippie
Aimee


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Mary Ann, I had always wanted to go there with you to BOOO them out of town!



Great news, but are you SURE they closed and just didn't move?



Melanie


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

This is wonderful


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Fantastic


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

YEAH!!!


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Wonderful news!!! I wish they could all be shut down.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

That is great to hear.


----------

